# "Hitler's Circle of Evil" - Who wrote the music?



## dreamtuned (Mar 7, 2018)

I am watching a series on Netflix called "Hitler's circle of evil" and I like the music but was not able to find any information on the internet about who wrote it. Is there somewhere specific - besides wikipedia, Imdb and generally Google - where I can search?

Thanks


----------

